# نقل جبل المقطم ايام المعز لدين الله الفاطمى(بحث شيق ) .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

*
نقل جبل المقطم ايام المعز لدين الله الفاطمى(بحث شيق ) .. asmicheal*​
مع 

مخطوطة دير الأنبا أنطونيوس بالبحر الأحمر 
والتي تثبت معجزة نقل جبل المقطم 
على يد القديس سمعان الخراز في عهد البابا الأنبا إبرآم إبن زرعة 
وكانت هذه المعجزة سبب بركة للخليفة الفاطمي المعز لدين الله 
الذي آمن بالمسيح وإعتمد على إسمه القدوس - 
مخطوطة كاملة بخط اليد

قمت بتجميع كل المداخلات هنا
مع كتابه المصدر 
اصلى ان يكون هذا البحث سبب بركه لكل من يتصفحه 
asmicheal 




========================


المراجع المسيحية مثل تاريخ البطاركة لأبن المقفع جمع من كتابات كتبه القبط فقد كان لكل بطريرك قبطى كاتب يسجل الأحداث التى حدثت فى عصرة , وقد جمع ساويرس الشهير بأبن المقفع هذه الكتابات وسجلها فى كتاب واحد وما زالت بعض مخطوطات الكتبة فى الديرة التى جمع منها أبن المقفع تاريخ البطاركه موجوده فى الأديرة حتى الآن , وقد سجل ساويرس أبن المقفع حادثة نقل جب المقطم , وموجود مراجع أخرى تؤيد هذه الحادثة , ولا يوجد بيت مسيحى لا يذكر فيه الاباء إلى الأبناء هذه الحادثة 


جدال دينى بين يهودى ونائب البطريرك أمام الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى ينتهى بنقل جبل



من هوالأنبا ساويرس أسقف الأشمونين المعروف بإبن المقفع ؟

وحدث أن وزير المعز اليهودى الذى أسلم يعقوب إبن كلس كان له صديق يهودى إسمه موسى وحصل على نعم ورزق وفير من الخليفة لأجل صداقته لوزيره فلما رأى محبة الخليفة للبطرك ومركزه عنده إشتعلت الغيرة فى قلبه وحسده وأعد خطه شريرة فقال للمعز : " أنا أريد أن تحضر البطريرك واجادله بين يديك (أمامك) ليظهر لك حقيقة دينه " فلم يقل المعز للبطريرك ما قاله موسى بالضبط ولم يعٌرضه لهذ المناقشه حتى لا تهتز مكانته لمحبته له فقال له : " إن رأيت أن تحضر أحد أولادك الأساقفه يجادل اليهودى فإفعل " فإتفقوا على يوم يحضروا فيه لمناقشه اليهودى .

وإجتمعوا فى اليوم المحدد وكان من حاضر مع الأساقفة أسقف الأشمونيين قديس وعالم بالكتب المقدسة إسمه ساويرس ويعرف بإبن المقفع وكان كاتبا ينسخ الكتب المقدسة ويعمل فى دواوين الدولة وهذا الأسقف له حوادث وأخبار وتاريخه نسقه بعد مماته الأسقف ميخائيل الذى كان أسقفاً لمدينة صان الحجر ( محافظة الشرقية حاليا ) وهو مؤرخ شهير لكتاب تاريخ البطاركة ويوجد منه نسخة موجودة باللغة الاتينية جمع وتأليف المؤرخ رنودوت ولم يرسم ساويرس إلا فى عهد الأنبا أفرايم القصيرة (4) وأعطاه الرب نعمة وقوة فى اللسان العربى حتى أنه كتب كتباٌ كثيرة وميامر ومجادلات (5) وكثيراً ما كان يجادل قضاة من شيوخ المسلمين بأمر من المعتز فأفحمهم بقوة حجته ومناورته وشدة المنطق والفلسفة والبلاغة التى كان يتكلم بها

وحدث فى إحدى هذه المجادلات أنه كان يجلس عند قاضى القضاة من شيوخ المسلمين وأئمتهم فعبر أمامهم كلب وكان يوم الجمعة وكان كثير من الناس مجتمعين فقال قاضى القضاة : " ما قولك يا سويرس فى أمر هذا الكلب أهو نصرانى أم مسلم ؟ " فقال له : " إسأله فهو يجيبك عن نفسه" فقال له القاضى : " هل الكلب يتكلم ؟ " ولكن نريدك أنت أن تقول لنا " فقال : " نعم لهذا يجب أن نجرب هذا الكلب وذلك ان اليوم يوم الجمعة والنصارى يصوموا ولا ياكلوا فيه لحم فإذا إنتظروا فى العشيه يشربوا النبيذ والمسلمين لا يصوموا ولا يشربوا النبيذ وياكلوا اللحم فضعوا أمام الكلب لحماً ونبيذاً فإن أكل اللحم فهو مسلم وإن لم ياكله وشرب النبيذ فهو نصرانى " فلما سمعوا كلامه تعجبوا من حكمته وقوة حجته وتركوه فى خزى شديد .



___
يتببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

الأنبا ساويرس إبن المقفع أمام المعز

وفى  اليوم المختار ذهب إلى قصر المعز الأنبا أفرآم ومعه الأنبا ساويرس إبن  المقفع فجلسوا فى حضرة الخليفة المعز وجلسوا صامتين مدة طويلة حتى قال لهم  المعز : " تكلموا فيما إجتمعتم من أجله " ووجه نظره إلى البطرك قائلاً : "  قل لنائبك أن يقول ما عنده " فقال البطرك للأسقف : " تكلم يا ولدى فإن الرب  يوفقك " .. فقال الأسقف للملك المعز : " لا يجوز الكلام مع رجل يهودى جاهل  أمام أمير المؤمنين " فقال له اليهودى : " أنت تحط من قدرى وتعيبنى وتقول  فى حضرة أمير المؤمنين إنى جاهل "  فقال له الأسقف الأنبا ساويرس إذا ظهر  الحق لأمير المؤمنين فلا تغضب "

فقال المعز : " لا يجوز أن يغضب أحد  فى المجادلة بل ينبغى للمجادلين أن يقول كل واحد منهم ما عنده ويوضح حجته  كيفما شاء " فقال الأسقف أنا لم أشهد عليك يا يهودى بالجهل بل نبى كبير  جليل عند الرب هو الذى شهد بذلك ".. قال له اليهودى : " ومن هو هذا النبى ؟  " .. قال له : " أشعياء النبى الذى قال فى أول كتابه عن الرب : الثور يعرف  قانية والحمار عرف مزود سيده أما إسرائيل فلم يعرفنىوالشعب الجاهل لم  يفهمنى  " فقال المعز لموس اليهودى : " هل هذا صحيح ؟ " قال : " نعم هذا  مكتوب " قال الأسقف : " أليس الرب هو القائل أن البهائم والدواب أفهم واعقل  منكم ولا يجوز لى أن أخاطب فى مجلس أمير المؤمنين دام عزته منْ تكون  البهائم والحيوانات أعقل منه وقد وصفه الرب بالجهل " فأعجب المعز بالجدال  وأمرهم بالإنصراف

وإستحكمت العداوة بين الفريقين وأصبحت نفس الوزير  اليهودى مريرة من الغضب وذهب ليبحث عن ثغرة فى الإنجيل لأن الأقباط تغلبوا  على اليهودى عند المعز وبعد بضعة ايام دخل الوزير اليهودى عند المعز وقال :  " مكتوب فى إنجيل النصارى: من كان فيه إيمان مثل حبة خردل فإنه يقول للجبل  إنتقل وإسقط فى البحر فيفعل والنص الإنجبلى هو: لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة  خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل إنتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل ( متى 17 ك 20 )  فليرى أمير المؤمنين رأيه فى مطالبتهم بتنفيذ هذا القول لأنه من المستحيل  أن يتم هذا وإنه كذب فإن هم لم يفعلوا فلنفعل بهم ما يستحقوه على إيمانهم  الكاذب " فلنختبر النصارى بهذا القول ولنا فى ذلك إحدى فائدتين فإن صح  زعمهم به فهذا جبل مكتنف القاهرة سمى فيما بعد بالمقطم (6) وإذا إبتعد عنها  كان هوائها أنقى ومناخها أجمل ونكسب مكاناً نبنى فوقه المدينه ونوسعها ,  وإن لم يصح كان المسلمون أولى بمساكن هؤلاء الكفرة والإستيلاء على أملاكهم  وإذا طردناهم ومحونا أثرهم من الوجود ويبقى لا ذنب علينا من قبل الله .

فوافقه  المعز وأرسل فى طلب الأنبا أبرآم البطريرك وقال له : " ماذا تقول فى هذا  الكلام , هو فى إنجيلكم أم لا ؟ " فقال البطريرك : " نعم هو فيه " قال له :  " هوذا أنتم نصارى ألوف ألوف وربوات ربوات فى هذه البلاد وأريد أن تحضر لى  واحد منهم تظهر هذه الآية على يدية وأنت يا مقدمهم ( رئيسهم ) يجب أن يكون  فيك هذا الفعل وإلا أفنيكم وأمحيكم بالسيف أو أمامك ثلاثه لتختار إما قبول  الإسلام أنت والنصارى أو هجر البلاد ( طرد الأقباط من البلاد) أو نقل جبل  الشرقى  [تحكي السجلات المسيحية أن جبل المقطم في فترة العهد الفاطمي منذ  عام‏969‏ م كان يسمي الجبل الشرقي وطلب المعز لدين الله الفاطمي من الأنبا  أبرام السرياني بطريرك الأقباط نقل الجبل الشرقي ] ( سمى بعد ذلك بالمقطم  (7)  " ( المساحة الأرض المسطحة التى نقل الجبل الذى نقل منها وإستغلها  المعز فى إنشاء القاهرة أنظر أسفل الصفحة حاشية(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..  حينئذ ذهل البطرك وخاف خوفاً عظيماً ولم يدرى بماذا يجيبه وألهمة الرب  فقال : " إمهلنى ثلاثة أيام حتى أبحث وأطلب من الرب إله السماء أن يطيب  ويسر قلب أمير المؤمنين على عبيده " .. وعاد البابا إلى منزلة بمصر وأحضر  الكهنة والآراخنة بمصر وجميع الشعب القبطى وعرفهم ما حدث وهو يبكى .

وجزع  النصارى لهذا النبأ ولبس كبارهم وصغارهم المسوح وفرشوا الرماد وذروا  التراب على رؤوسهم وصرخ الشيوخ والأطفال إلى الرب وألقت الأمهات المرضعات  صغارهن بلا رضاعة أمام الكنائس وصعد العويل والصراخ إلى الرب من كل حدب  وصوب (9)

 وحدث أنه كان فى بابليون (مصر القديمة) مجموعة من رهبان  وادى هبيب (وادى النطرون) فأمرهم ألا يرحلوا إلى ديرهم ويمكثوا لمدة ثلاث  ايام لمداومة الصلاة فى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بقصر الشمع المعروفة بالكنيسة  المعلقة ليلاً ونهاراً فظلوا ثلاثة أيام ولياليها فى صوم وصلاة .

أما  البطريرك صام صوماً إنقطاعياً فى الكنيسة المعلقة ولم يفطر طيلة النهار من  الليل إلى الليل يأكل خبزاً وملحاً وماء يسير وظل واقفاً فى صلاه يبكى  وتنهمر دموعه بين يدى الرب كل تلك الأيام ولياليها وفقد القوة على الحركة  ولكنه جاهد فى الصلاه أكثر وفى صباح اليوم الثالث سقط البطرك القديس على  الأرض من تعبه وحزن قلبه وصيامه الشديد وغفى غفوه قصيرة فرأى السيدة  العذراء الطاهرة مارت مريم وهى تقول له بوجه فرح : " ما الذى أصابك " ..   فقال لها : " أنظرى حزنى يا سيدتى فإن ملك هذه الأرض هددنى قائلاً إن لم  تفعل آية ومعجزة وتنقل جبل سأقتل جميع النصارى فى مصر وأبيدهم من خلافتى  جميعاً بحد السيف "  ..

فقالت له السيدة العذراء :" لا تخاف فإنى  نظرت إلى دموعك التى ذرفتها وسكبتها فى كنيستى هذه , قم الآن وأترك المكان  وأخرج من باب درب الحديد الذى يؤدى إلى السوق الكبير وفيما أنت خارج ستجد  إنسان على كتفه جرة مملوءه ماء وستعرفة من علامته أنه بعين واحدة فإمسكه  فهو الذى سوف تظهر عليه العلامه على يديه " فإستيقظ البطريرك فى الحال وهو  مرتعب وكان جالساً على الأرض فنهض بسرعة ولم يدع أحد يعلم بإستيقاظه وخروجه  وذهب فى الطريق الذى ذكرته السيدة العذراء حتى وصل إلى الباب فوجده مغلقاً  فشك فى قلبه وقال : " اظن أن الشيطان لعب بى " ثم دعا البواب ففتح له فأول  من دخل من الباب كان هو الرجل الذى ذكرت علامته السيدة العذراء له فمسكه  وقال له بمطاونه وظل يربطه بعلامة الصليب قائلاً : " من جهه الرب , إرحم  هذا الشعب ثم أخبره ما حدث فى إجتماعهم بالكنيسة المعلقه "

العذراء تظهر للأنبا إبرأم فى كنيستها المعلقة بمصر القديمة وتخبرة عن القديس سمعان
الذى سينقل الرب على يدية جبل المقطم بالإيمان

فقال  له الرجل : " إغفر لى يا أبى فإنى إنسان خاطئ مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس  ولم أبلغ هذا الحد ( يقصد من القداسة ) " وعندما قال له ذلك اخبره  البطريرك بما قالته السيدة العذراء مريم عند ظهورها له ثم قال له ما صناعتك  وعملك فأراد أن يخفى أمره ولا يرد على السؤال فجعل عليه الصليب وربطه  بالحروم بألا يخفى شيئاً ويحكى له قصة حياته وألا يكتم شئ – فقال : " أنا  رجل دباغ (10) ومن الألقاب الأخرى التى أطلقت عليه سمعان الخراز (10)  وهذه  عينى التى التى تراها أنا قلعتها من أجل وصية الرب فعندما نظرت لما ليس لى   فى شهوة ورأيت إنى ماضى إلى الجحيم بسببها (11) ففكرت وقلت الأصلح لى أن  أمضى من هذه الحياة بعين واحدة إلى المسيح خير من أمضى إلى الجحيم بعينين  وأنا فى هذا المكان أعمل أجيراً لرجل دباغ وفى كل يوم آكل خبزاً قليلاً  وبباقى أجرتى أتصدق للفقراء والمساكين نساء ورجال (12).. حتى هذا الماء  الذى أحمله - أحمله لهم كل يوم قبل أن أمضى إلى شغلى وعملى وهم قوم فقراء  ليست لهم قدرة على شراء الماء من السقا وأقوم فى مثل هذه الساعة المبكرة من  كل صباح لأملأ جرتى ماء وأوزعها على الكهول والمرضى الذين أقعدتهم  الشيخوخة أو المرض عن القدرة على إستجلاب الماء لأنفسهم ,

ولما  أنتهى من خدمتى هذه أعيد قربتى إلى البيت وأذهب إلى عملى (13)– وباقى  النهار أعمل دباغاً فى المدبغة وليلى قائم أصلى (14) وهذه هى حياتى وأنا  أطلب منك يأبى ألا تحكى ما أخبرتك به لأحد فليست لى مقدره على تحمل مجد  الناس بل الذى أقوله لك إفعله أخرج أنت وكهنتك وشعبك كله إلى الجبل الذى  يقول لك الملك عنه ومعكم الأناجيل والصلبان والمجامر والشمع الكبير وليقف  الملك وعسكره والمسلمين فى جانب وأنت وشعبك فى الجانب الآخر وأنا خلفك واقف  فى وسط الشعب بحيث لا يعرفنى احد وإقرأ أنت وكهنتك وصيحوا قائلين : يارب  إرحم .. يارب إرحم ساعة طويلة ثم إصدر أمراً بالسكوت والهدوء وتسجد ويسجدون  كلهم معك وأنا أسجد معكم من غير أن يعرفنى أحد وإفعل هكذا ثلاث مرات وكل  مرة تسجد وتقف ثم تصلب على الجبل فسترى مجد الرب " .. فلما قال هذا القول  هدأت نفس البطريرك بما سمعه .

وجمع البطريرك الشعب وذهبوا إلى  الخليفة المعز وقالوا له : " أخرج إلى الجبل " فأمر جميع عساكره ومشيريه  وحكماؤه ووزراؤه وكتبته وجميع موظفين الدولة بالخروج وضربت الأبواق وخرج  الخليفه ورجاله وفى مقدمتهم موسى اليهودى .. وفعل البابا كما قال سمعان  الدباغ ووقف المعز ورجاله فى جانب وجميع النصارى فى جانب آخر ووقف سمعان  الرجل السقى خلف البطرك بثيابه الرثه ولم يكن فى الشعب يعرفه إلا البطرك  وحده وصرخوا يارب إرحم مرات كثيرة ثم أمرهم البابا بالسكوت وسجد على الأرض  وسجدوا جميعا معه ثلاث مرات وكل مره يرفع راسه يصلب على الجبل كان الجبل

 يرتفع عن الأرض وظهرت الشمس من تحته فإذا سجدوا نزل الجبل وإلتصق بالأرض  وحدثت زلزله إرتجت لها كل جهات الأرض – فخاف المعز خوفاً عظيماً وصاح المعز  ورجاله : " الله أكبر لا إله غيرك " وطلب المعز من البطرك أن يكف عن ذلك  لئلا تنقلب المدينة رأساً على عقب ثم قال المعز بعد ثالث مرة يا بطرك عرفت  أن دينكم هو الصحيح بين الأديان فلما سكن الناس وهدأوا إلتفت البابا خلفه  يبحث عن سمعان الدباغ الرجل القديس فلم يجده (15) ثم قال المعز للبطرك أنبا  أفرآم : " تمنى أى أمنية " فقال البابا : " أتمنى أن يثبت الرب دولتك  ويعطيك النصر على أعدائك " وسكت البطرك فكرر المعز ما قاله ثلاث مرات  وأخيراً قال : " لا بد أن تتمنى على شئ –

فقال البطرك إذا كان لا بد  فأنا أسأل مولانا أن يأمر إن أمكن من بناء كنيسة الشهيد العظيم ابو مرقورة  فى مصر القديمة لأنها لما هدموها لم يكن بإمكاننا أن نبنيها مرة أخرى  وحولوها شونة قصب – والمعلقة بقصر الشمع إنهدمت حوائطها وظهرت الشروخ فيها  فطلب الإذن بترميمها وإعادة ما تهدم منها " فأمر المعز فى الحال بأن يكتب  سجل ( أمر مكتوب من الخليفة) بالتصريح له بذلك – فلما قرأ سجل الخليفة عند  أرض كنيسة القديس مرقورة لتبيه المسلمين فإجتمع أوباش الناس ( العامة) فعاد  البطرك للمعز وأخبره بما حدث فغضب لذلك فركب حصانه فى الحال ومعه عساكره  حتى وصل إلى مكان الكنيسة فوقف وأمر بحفر الأساس فحفر بسرعة كبيرة وجمعوا  البنايين وحملت إليه الحجارة من كل مكان بأمر الملك المعز وبدأوا يبنون فلم  يجسر أحد أن ينطق بكلمة إلا شيخ واحد كان يجمع هؤلاء الباعة فى الجامع  ويصلى بهم ويحرضهم ويدفعهم لهذه الأعمال –

فألقى هذا الشيخ نفسه فى  حفرة أساس الكنيسة وقال : " أريد اليوم ان أموت على إسم الله ولن أدع أحداً  يبنى هذه الكنيسة " ولم يكن المعز موجوداً فذهب إلى هناك وأمر بأن ترمى  الحجارة ويبنى فوقه فلما بدأ العمال برمى الجير والحجارة عليه أراد أن يقوم  ويهرب فلم يسمحوا له جنود المعز بذلك لأن المعز أمر بدفنه فى الأساس الذى  رمى نفسه فيه – ولما راى البابا القبطى ذلك نزل عن دابته وذهب إلى المعز  يترجاه حتى يعفوا عنه وظل يترجاه والعمال يرمون فوقه الحجارة والطوب حتى  أمر بإصعادة من الأساس وبمجرد أن لمست قدمة سطح الأرض حتى جرى وأفلت بعد أن  أشرف على الموت وعاد المعز إلى قصره فلم يجسر أحد من المسلمين أن ينطق  بحرف واحد إلى أن إنتهى بناء كنيسة الشهيد أبى سيفين وكذلك رمم وأصلح  الكنيسة المعلقة وبنا كل الكنائس التى تحتاج إلى بناء أو تكملة وكذلك كنائس  الإسكندرية بنا فيها أماكن كثيرة ولم يعترضه أحد  من المسلمين .

وقد  أكد أبو المكارم حادثة إعادة بناء الكنائس السابقة فى زمن الخليفة المعز  لدين الله الفاطمى (16) أما جاك تاجر فى كتابه أقباط ومسلمون (17): " ويؤكد  المؤرخون النصارى أن المعجزه حدثت بالفعل (18) وأن الخليفة أبدى دهشته  وأمر بإعادة بناء جميع الكنائس المخربة ثم أرسل فى طلب كبار الأقباط  والعلماء المسلمين وأمر بقراءة الإنجيل والقرآن أمامه , ولما إستمع إلى  النصين , ما كان منه إلا أن أمر بهدم المسجد القائم أمام كنيسة أبو شنودة  وبناء كنيسة مكانه وتوسيع كنيسة أبى سيفين وترميمها

وأنفق أموالاً  كثيرة فلم يتمكن من ان يعطى الإسكندرانيين الألف دينار التى من المعتاد أن  يدفعها البطرك لدعم كنائس الإسكندرية حسب التعهد الذى يقوم به كل بطرك قبل  رسامته وبعد أن سألوه وطالبوا بالمبلغ كثيراً إتفق معهم على أن يعطيهم كل  سنة 500 دينار وحل السلام محل الثورة والحرب , فإمتلأ قلب الأنبا ابرآم  طمأنينة على شعبه الأمين (19) ومن أسباب السلام الذى حل على الكنيسة هو ما  قيل عن الخليفة المعز نفسه (20)

كما ذكر الفريد بتلر - ص 78 ، ص 79   : " سمع الخليفة المعز مؤسس القاهرة كثيرا عن حياة النصارى الروحية وعن  إخلاصهم ليسوع وعن الأمور العجيبة التي يحويها كتابهم المقدس فأرسل لكبيرهم  وأرسل لكبير الشيوخ وأمر بإجراء تلاوة رسمية للإنجيل ثم للقرآن وبعد أن  سمع كلاهما بعناية شديدة قال بمنتهي العزم - محمد مفيش (كلمة مفيش قد تكون  ترجمت الكلمة من الإنجليزية إلى العامية ) - أي بما بمعناه لا شئ وامر  بتوسيع كنيسة أبي سيفين وهدم المسجد الذي أمامها وزاد على ذلك بأنه تعمد في  كنيسة القديس يوحنا "

ألفريد بتلر ينقل واقعة نقل جبل المقطم في  كتابه  : " أن الخليفة سمع بانه ورد في انجيلهم أن الإنسان إذا كان مؤمنا  فإنه يستطيع أن ينقل الجبل بكلمة ، فأرسل لإفرايم(أبرام) وساله هل هذا  حقيقي ؟ فأجابه نعم فقال له قم بهذا الأمر أمام عيني وإلا سحقت اسم  المسيحية فذعر الرهبان وعكفوا على الصلاة في الكنيسة المعلقة وفي اليوم  الثالث راي البطريق - العذراء (لماذا العذراء ؟؟ وهي ليست احد أقانيم  الثالوث في الأرثوذكسية ") في الحلم تشجعه فقصد في موكب كبير وهم يحملون  الأناجيل والصلبان ودخان البخور ودعوا جميعا فاهتز الجبل وانتقل .......   


يتبببببببببع


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

نياحة الأنبا آبرام أبن زرعة البابا رقم 62

ومكث  الأنبا أبرآم على كرسى مار مرقس الرسول ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر وتنيح وذهب  إلى آبائنا القديسين صرف فيهم كل ثروته التى تحصل عليها عندما كان تاجراً  قبل جلوسه على البطريركية وصرف كل الإيراد الذى تحصل عليه من الكنائس وصرف  أيضاً 90 ألف ديناراً التى كانت مودعه عنده لأبو اليمن قزمان إبن مينا ولم  يبق درهما واحداً قبل أن يموت ويقول إبن المقفع عنه : " وصرف جميع ذلك فى  بناء الكنائس والصدقات وما يرضى الرب وصار مثل أبو الاباء إبراهيم فى  أعماله المرضية وحسب مع الأبرار فى ملكوت الرب ونسأل ربنا ان يرحمنا بصلاته  وصلاة كل من أرضاه بأعماله والمجد لربنا دائماً أبداً سرمدياً " (21)

وذكر  ساويرس (22) : أن الأنبا ساويرس إحتمل المشاق من أجل محاربه الفواحش  والتسرى بالجوارى بين الأقباط وضحى بحياته فى سبيل مقاومة الميسارين ومن  الذين لم ينجح معهم بنصائحه وتهديداته فإن إنسان قبطى من الأراخنة إسمه أبى  سرور الكبير كان على علاقة بكبار رجال الدولة أبى أن يصدع لأوامره ويخضع  لناموس الإنجيل الذى يحرم تعدد الزوجات وكان له سرارى كثيرة فطلب منه ألا  يجاضعهم وإستمر يرعى البغى والطغيان ولم يفعل فحرمه ومنعه من القربان ومنعه  من دخول الكنيسة فتحايل ومكر ودعاه لمنزله بحجه كونه يريد أن يتوب عن  فعلته الشنعاء ويطرد البغى من عنده ويكتفى بحلاله حتى سقاه شيئاً به سم ومن  ذلك الوقت إعتلت صحته وقضى نحبه ومضى إلى الرب بسلام فى 6 كيهك سنة  970م  وايد الحدث السابق الأنبا يوساب اسقف فوه وهو من آباء القرن 12 (24)–  وإستمر على كرسى رئاسة الكهنوت ثلاث سنين وستة أيام وبكاه الناس أقباطا  ومسلمين .

أعمال هذا البطريرك

*** لما حل الصوم الكبير صام  شعب الكنيسة القبطية جمعة  هرقل التى إنفرد بصومها الأقباط (25) عن عموم  المسيحيين فصامها البطرك الأنبا أبرآم الأنطاكى الأصل معهم إذ كان من غير  الائق أن يفطر فى الوقت الذى فيه أولاده صائمين ولما حان صوم يونان صام  البطرك فإقتدى به بنوه ومن ثم حافظت الكنيسة القبطية على هذه العادة إلى  يومنا هذا .

 *** ومن مآثره أيضاً أنه أضاف ثلاثة أيام إلى صوم  الميلاد بعد أن كان يصام أربعين يوماً فقط وسبب هذه الزياده الحادثة  الشهيرة المتواتره والمتناقله عبر الأجيال ويحكيها الآباء لأبنائهم ومسجله  فى جميع كتب التاريخ القبطى المعروفه بمعجزه نقل جبل المقطم وقد فرضها على  الكنيسة حين أرغمه المعز على نقله فجعلها تذكاراً لهذه المعجزة وفريضه لكى  يقى الرب الكنيسة من مثل هذه المحنة ولا يعرضها لمثلها فى المستقبل

 *** أيقونة القديسين الأنبا أبرآم وسمعان الخراز تزين الجدار البحرى بصحن  كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالمعلقة بمصر القديمة , أيقونه يرجع تاريخ  رسمها إلى القرن الخامس عئر الميلادى ( أى بعد خمسة قرون من المعجزة , ولا  بد أن الرسام نقلها من صورة أخرى أصليه بهتت ألوانها أو تكسرت وتمزقت )  والصورة الموجوده الآن تمثل صورة الأنبا أبرآم والقديس سمعان الخراز ,  وتظهر معهما فى الأيقونة صورة السيدة العذراء .

*** بناء كنيسة بإسم  القديس سمعان الدباغ بجبل المقطم  وشاءت إراده الرب أن تبنى أول كنيسة  بإسم القديس سمعان الخراز .. تخليداً لذكرى هذه المعجزة التى لم يكن لها  مثيل منذ عصور المسيحية الأولى وحتى الآن تخليداً لذكرى هذه المعجزة بعد  عشرة قرون من حدوثها , وقد بُنِيَت فوق جبل المقطم نفسه فى عهد قداسة  البابا شنوده الثالث عام 1974م

وقال القس المتنيح منسى يوحنا (26): "  ومن مآثر البابا آبرام أنه أدخل فى الكنيسة القبطية فرض صوم نينوى الذى  يصومه السريان وذلك لأنه لما حل أول الصوم الكبير صامت الكنيسة القبطية  أسبوع هرقل فجاراهم البطريرك إذ لم يرى لائقاً أن يكون فاطراً وأولاده  الأقباط صائمين ولما جاء ميعاد صوم نينوى صامه فإقتدى به بنوه ومن ثم حافظت  الكنيسة القبطية على هذه العاده حتى يومنا .

الصورة الجانبية :  صورة نادرة لبعض الرجال يملأون القرب من النيل بالماء ويحملونة إلى البيوت  ويملأون الأزيار (جمع زير) فى العصور القديمة

ولكن ما هى السنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة ؟ (27) لإستنتاج تاريخ السنة التى حدثت فيها المعجزة نستعرض الحقائق التالية :-

  حدثت المعجزة فى عهد الأنبا أبرآم الذى جلس على كرسى مار مرقس الرسول  فيما بين عامى 975م- 979م  .. لأنه رُسِمَ بطريركاً سنة 975م وتنيح سنة  979م

لابد أن تكون المعجزه حدثت فى سنة تجديد كنيسة أبى سيفين لأن  تجديد هذه الكنيسة كانت نتيجة من نتاج هذه المعجزة – وعند مراجعة كتب  التاريخ نجد أن المعز ألح على البابا أن يتمنى شيئاً لينفذه له , فطلب  البابا تصريحاً بتجديد كنيسة مارقوريوس ابى سيفين بمصر القديمة .. وتذكر  كتب التاريخ أن المعز [ فأمر للوقت أن يكتب سجل ( أمر) تمكينه من ذلك ..  (28)]

  * [ أمر الخليفة أن تُعطى له كنيسة أبى سيفين فى الحال  (29)] والكلمتين " للوقت " و " فى للحال" تعنى الأمر الفورى والتصريح  بتجديد الكنيسة وتسليمها للأقباط وهذا الأمر حدث بعد المعجزة مباشرة أى فى  سنة المعجزة ومما يؤكد هذا التسلسل المنطقى أن المسلمين بدأوا بالتحرش فور  سماعهم هذا المنشور من الخليفة [ وحين قرأ المرسوم الذى أصدرة المعز أمام  باب كنيسة أبى سيفين , تجمع الرعاع محتجين صاخبين معلنين أنهم لن يسمحوا  لأحد بأن يعيد بناء كنيسة .. وسمع الخليفة بما حدث فغضب غضبة مضرية دفعته  إلى أن يمتطى جواده , ويذهب على رأس جيشه إلى بابليون , إلى البقعه التى  يبغى الأنبا ابرآم العمل فيها .. وما أن وصل إليها حتى أمر البنايين بالعمل  أمامه وتحت إشرافه , وحين رأى الرعاع هذا الحزم من الخليفة المعز وقفوا  صامتين ينظرون إليه وكان على رؤوسهم الطير .. (30)]

إذاً فالسنة  التى حدثت فيها المعجزة هى السنة التى تم فيها تجديد كنيسة أبى سيفين  والثابت فى كتب التاريخ أن إعادة بناء كنيسة أبى سيفين قد حدث سنة 979م  (31)


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

تحديد فترة المعجزة

من  تسلسل الأحداث فى معجزة نقل الجبل الشرقى نلاحظ أن الأنبا أبرآم البطرك  أمر المسيحين بصوم ثلاثة أيام فقال للأساقفة والكهنة والشعب فى الكنيسة  المعلقة : [ علينا بالصوم والصلاة هذه الأيام الثلاثة التى إستمهلته إياها ,  ليترأف الرب علينا بنعمته ويهئ لنا طريق النجاه .. (32)] كما نلاحظ أيضاُ  أنه ثالث يوم من ايام الصوم حدثت هذه المعجزة .. إذ يذكر المؤرخين [ وفى  صباح اليوم الثالث أخبر البطرك الخليفة بأنه عزم على نقل الجبل .. (33)]  وهذه الأيام الثلاثة التى صامها الشعب القبطى قد ألحقها البطرك بصوم  الميلاد فقيل [ ثم أُلحق بصوم الميلاد ثلاثة أيام بعد أن كان يصام أربعين  يوماً فقط ... هذه الأيام الثلاثة هى التى صامها المسيحيون فى عهد البطريرك  الأنبا أفرآم ليرفع عنهم الويل الذى كان مزمعاً أن يحل بهم بسبب الوزير  اليهودى ...(34)  ]  إذا كان هناك أمر بصوم ثلاثة ايام خاصه بنقل الجبل  الشرقى وأمر بإلحاقهم بصوم الميلاد فلماذا صوم الميلاد بالذات ؟ !! إنه لم  يتم جزافاً أو بلا حكمة لأن الكنيسه دائماً تضع الأسباب لكل شئ خاصه إذا  كان يخص معجزة بهذا الحجم ولذلك لا بد وأن تكون هناك حكمة وعلاقة بين  الأيام

 الثلاثة وبين صوم الميلاد .. ولماذا لم تضف إلى صوم يونان  مثلاً أو إضافتها إلى صوم السيدة العذراء ولأن هذه الأيام الثلاثة لم تضف  إلى هذين الصومين بما لهما من أولوية وأحقية ولكن لماذا تم إضافتهم إلى صوم  الميلاد بالذات ؟

ومنذ بدء المسيحية فى مصر رتبت الكنيسة بدء صوم  الميلاد 28 نوفمبر من كل عام حتى يوم عيد الميلاد .. أى أربعين يوماً ,  وعنما أضيفت الثلاثة أيام الخاصة بصوم معجزة نقل الجبل إليه أصبح مجموع  أيام الصوم 43 يوم وتبدأ من يوم 25 نوفمبر من كل عام وحيث أن المعجزة قد  حدثت ثالث ايام الصوم فيكون يوم حدوثها هو يوم 27 نوفمبر .

ونتيجه  لهذا الإستنتاج يكون تاريخ يوم المعجزة هو 18 هاتور سنة 695 للشهداء أى يوم  27 نوفمبر سنة 979 ميلادية هذا البحث أخذ من كتاب سيرة القديس سمعان  الخراز (35)  ولما كان للبحث قيمة كبيرة بإستنتاج السنة التى تمت فيها  المعجزة ولكن تحديد اليوم لم يكن دقيقاً لأنه يمكن القول أن صوم الثلاثة  ايام ربما كانت قبل صوم الميلاد بفترة وضمت لصوم الميلاد كما حدث فى صوم  أسبوع هرقل الذى حدد قبل صوم القيامة فى الكنيسة القبطية إلا أنه مجهود شاق  ومضنى إذا صح إستنتاج المؤلف فى بحثه وثبت فعلا أن يوم  المعجزة هو 27 من  نوفمبر سيكون من أكبر الإكتشافات التاريخية لأكبر حدث إعجازى فى تاريخ  المسيحية .


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

ذكر أكتشا ف مغارة فى المقطم

وذكر  المقريزى فى المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار الجزء الأول 33 /   761  كتب قائلاً : " وقد حدّثني الحافظ أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد  الفريابي عن أبيه‏ :‏  وأنا أدركت شيئًا من ذلك وهو أنه ترافع في بعض  الأيام طائفة من الحجارين إلى السلطان الملك الظاهر برقوق أعوام بضع وتسعين  وسبعمائة وقد اختلفوا على مال وجدوه بجبل المقطم وهو أنهم كانوا يقطعون  الحجارة من مغار فيما يلي قلعة الجبل من بحريها فانكشف لهم حجر أسود عليه  كتابة فاجتمعوا على قطع ما بين يدي هذا الحجر طمعًا في وجود مال فانتهى بهم  القطع إلى عمود عظيم قائم في قلب الجبل فلعجلتهم أقبلوا بمعاولهم عليه حتى  تكسر قطعًا فإذا هو مجوّف وإنسان قائم على قدميه بطوله وتناثر لهم من جهة  رأسه دنانير كثيرة فاقتسموها وتنافسوا في قسمتها واختلفوا حتى اشتهر أمرهم  وترافعوا إلى السلطان فبعث من كشف المغار فوجد الحجر والعمود وقد تكسر فأخذ  منهم ما وجد بأيديهم من الدنانير ولم يجد من يعرف ما قد كتب على الحجر - (  ملاحظة من موقع أقباط مصر : باقى ما ذكره المقريزى عن الإكتشاف كتب عن  أقوال الناس وهو غير مؤكد ) وتسامع الناس بالخبر فأقبلوا إلى المغار وعبثوا  برمّة الميت فأخبرني من شاهد سنًا من أسنان هذا الميت أنها سوداء بقدر  الباذنجانة وإن عظم ساقه فيما بين قدمه إلى ركبته خمسة أذرع فيجيء هذا من  حساب طوله عشرين ذراعًا وأزيد ودماغ سنّ واحدة من أسنانه في قدر الباذنجانة  ما هو إلا كالقبة الكبيرة"

***********************************************************************************



ذكر  الباحث‏ ‏الأثري-جرجس‏ ‏داود فى جريدة وطنى الصادرة بتاريخ 9/12/2005 م  السنة 47 العدد 2294 أيقونة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الخشب‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏مقصورة‏ ‏من‏ ‏كنيسة‏  ‏السيدة‏ ‏العذراء‏ ‏الشهيرة‏ ‏بالمعلقة‏ ‏بمصر‏ ‏القديمة‏ ‏من‏ ‏القرن‏  ‏الخامس‏ ‏عشر‏ ‏الميلاد‏ ‏تمثل‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏إبرآم‏ ‏بن‏ ‏زرعة‏ ‏بابا‏  ‏الإسكندرية‏ ‏رقم‏62‏والقديس‏ ‏سمعان‏ ‏الخراز‏ ‏صاحب‏ ‏معجزة‏ ‏نقل‏  ‏جبل‏ ‏المقطم‏ ‏واقفين‏,‏ويرتدي‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏إبرآم‏ ‏ملابس‏ ‏الكهنوت‏  ‏ويمسك‏ ‏في‏ ‏يده‏ ‏اليمني‏ ‏صولجانا‏ ‏نهايته‏ ‏ثلاث‏ ‏شمعات‏ ‏وكأنه‏  ‏يصليإثنوتي‏ ‏ناي‏ ‏نانبمعني‏(‏اللهم‏ ‏ارحمنا‏) ‏فيرد‏ ‏الشعب كيريالسون  معني ‏(‏يارب‏ ‏ارحم‏) ‏ويمسك‏ ‏بيده‏ ‏اليسري‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏سمعان‏ ‏الخراز‏  ‏الذي‏ ‏نراه‏ ‏بملابس‏ ‏مزركشة‏.‏حاملا‏ ‏قربتين‏ ‏يمسكهما‏ ‏بيده‏  ‏اليمني‏,‏وعلي‏ ‏الجانب‏ ‏الأيسر‏ ‏للصورة‏ ‏من‏ ‏أعلي‏ ‏نجد‏ ‏السيدة‏  ‏العذراء‏ ‏داخل‏ ‏دائرة‏ ‏وتشير‏ ‏بإصبعها‏ ‏تجاه‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏إبرآم‏.‏  رسم‏ ‏بغدادي‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏السعدني‏ ‏سنة‏1176‏شهداء‏ ‏أي‏ ‏سنة‏1460‏ميلادية‏

وهذه الأيقونة إثبات مصور من القرن الرابع عشر على صدق معجزة جبل المقطم .

****************************************************************************************

***********************************************

المـــــــــــراجع

(4) كتاب تاريخ الامه القبطيه وكنيستها تاليف ا0ل0بتشر تعريب اسكندر تادرس طبعة 1900 الجزء الثانى ص 18

(5)  وقد كتب عشرون مقالة هذا غير الميامر وتفاسير وأجوبة لمسائل وأسئلة لأبى  البشر ابن جارود الكاتب المصرى ... أسماء الكتب العشرين الذين كتبهم ساويرس  المعروف بإبن المقفع – كتاب التوحيد , كتاب الإتحاد , كتاب الباهر رد على  اليهود , كتاب الشرح والتفصيب رد على النسطورية , كتاب فى الدين كتبه  الوزير قزمان إبن مينا , كتاب نظم الجوهر , كتاب المجالس , كتاب طب الغم  وشفا الحزن , كتاب المجامع , كتاب تفسير الأمانة , كتاب التبليغ رد على  اليهود وكيف تقوم النفسين , كتاب الإستيضاح وهو مصباح النفس , كتاب السير ,  كتاب الإستبصار , كتاب ترتيب الكهنوت الإثنى عشر طقوس البيعة , كتاب  إختلاف الفرق , كتاب الأحكام , كتاب إيضاح الإتحاد – وربما هناك أسماء أخرى  للكتب السابقة وربما أيضاً هناك إسمين لكل كتاب 

(6) وتذكر مخطوطة  بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس مكتوبه بخط اليد أن جبل المقطم أطلق عليه أسم المقطع  أو المقطب وسُمى بذلك لأن سطحه كان متساوياً أى متصلاً فأصبح بعد نقله ثلاث  قطع واحده خلف الأخرى ويفصل بينهما مسافة لهذا أطلق على المقطم أسم المقطع  أو المقطب وكل هذه الأسماء تعنى معنى واحد . وقد ذكر أسم جبل المقطم على  أنه جبل واحد فى جميع مراجع المؤرخين التى تؤكد أنه كان جبلاً واحداً ثم  تقطع أو تقطب وقد ذكر الجبل المقطم فى كتب المؤرخين فيقول : أيمن بن  خُرَيْم الأسدى (ت 80 هــ): " رَكِبْتُ مِنَ الْمُقَطَّمِ فِي جُمَادَى  إِلَى بِشْرِ بْنِ مَرْوَانَ البَرِيدَا " يقصد أنه سافر من مصر حيث كان  عبد العزيز بن مروان واليا، إلى العراق الذى كان يتولاه أخوه بشر.

وقيل  أن الجزء الذى نقل من المقطم هو جبـــل الجيوشى , وما زال المثل المصرى  يردده العامة عند مواجهتهم أى مشكلة صعبة فى مصر وهو : " دا جبل الجيوشى  أتنقــــــل )

ويقول كُثَيِّر عزة (40- 105هــ): تُعَالِي وَقَد نُكّبنَ أَعلامَ عابِدٍ بِأَركانِها اليُسْرَى هِضابَ المُقطَّمِ
ويقول  منصور بن إسماعيل الفقيه (ت 306هــ) فى الثناء على الشافعى وعلمه: أَضحى  بمصر دفينًا في مقطَّمِها نِعْمَ المُقَطَّم وَالمَدْفون في تُرْبِه
ويقول  مُعَلّى الطائى (وهو من أهل القرنين الثانى والثالث الهجريين) فى رثاء  جاريته وَصْف، وكان يحبها حبا شديدا فماتت ودفنت فى المقطم: " خَلَّيتِني  فَرْدًا وبِـنْـتِ بـهـا ** ما كنتُ قَبْلَكِ حافلا وكـفـا
فَتَرَكْتُها بالرَّغْم فـي جَـدَث ** للرّيح يَنْسِف تُرْبَه نَـسْـفـا
دون المقطم لا ألـبـّسـهـا ** من زينةٍ قُرْطًا ولا شَنْـفـا
أسْكَنْتها في قَعْر مُـظْـلِـمةِ ** بيتًا يُصافِح تُرْبُه السـقْـفـا
بيتـًا إذا مـا زَاره أَحَـــدٌ ** عَصَفَتْ به أيْدِي البِلَى عَصْفا
وجاء  فى "فتوح الشام" للواقدى (130- 207 هـ): "كان عمرو (بن العاص)... يقول: لا  والذي نجاني من القبط. قال: وعاد الرسول وأخبر الملك بما قاله عمرو، فعند  ذلك قال: أريد أن أدبر حيلة أدهمهم بها، فقال الوزير: اعلم أيها الملك أن  القوم متيقظون لأنفسهم لا يكاد أحد أن يصل إليهم بحيلة، ولكن بلغني أن  القوم لهم يوم في الجمعة يعظمونه كتعظيمنا يوم الأحد، وهو عندهم يوم عظيم،  وأرى لهم من الرأي أن تُكْمِن لهم كمينا مما يلي الجبل المقطم. فإذا دخلوا  في صلاتهم يأتي إليهم الكمين ويضع فيهم السيف"، "ووجدنا معهما الخِلَع التي  وجهها إليهم ابن المقوقس ففرقها خالد على المسلمين وفيها خِلْعَةٌ سنيّة،  وكانت لمقدَّم القوم، فأعطاها رفاعة، وساروا حتى قربوا من الجبل المقطم  فرأوا جيش القبط، فأرسل خالد رجلاً من قِبَله، وهو نصر بن ثابت، وقال له:  امض إلى هذا الملك وقل له: إن العرب أصحاب مدين قد أتوا لنصرتك"، "فلما  رفعت رأسي قال لي الوزير: يا أخا العرب، أَوَصَل أصحابك إلى نصرة الملك؟  فقلت: نعم، وهاهم في دير الجبل المقطم". وفى "المعارف" لابن قُتَيْبَة  الدِّينَوَرِىّ (213- 286 هـ) عن عمرو بن العاص: "وقُبِض وهو ابن ثلاث  وسبعين سنة فدفن يوم الفطر بحبل المقطم في ناحية الفخ". وبالمثل ورد هذا  الاسم عند مؤرخنا الكندى (ت 350 هـ ) فى المحاورة التى أوردها بين عمرو بن  العاص والمقوقس قائلا إن عمرو بن العاص، رضي الله عنه، سار في سفح المقطم  ومعه المقوقس، فقال له عمرو: ما بال جبلكم هذا أقرع ليس عليه نبات كجبال  الشام؟... إلى آخر الحوار. وبالمناسبة فهناك "مقطم" آخر فى فلسطين يقع قرب  قرية بيت عنان وبيت لقيا،
بل آنه أيضاً ذُكر فى كتاب ( المواعظ  والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار ) للمؤرخين : أحمد بن علي بن عبد القادر ،  الحسيني ، العبيدي ، المقريزي ، تقي الدين ، أبو العباس - الجزء الأول -  الفصل 26 من 167 بالتحديد تحت عناون ذكر الجبال" وجبل المقطم‏:‏ يمرّ على  جانبي النيل الى النوبة ويعبر من فوق الفيوم فيتصل بالغرب " ، كما مذكور  أيضاً فى نفس الكتاب و نفس الفصل : "ذكر الجبل المقطم اعلم انّ الجبل  المقطم اوّله من الشرق من الصين حيث البحر المحيط ويمرّ على بلاد الططر حتى  ياتي فرغانة الى جبال اليتم الممتدّ بها نهر السغد الى ان يصل الجبل الى  جيحون فيقطعه ويمضي في وسطه بين شعبتين منه وكانه قطع ثم في وسطه ويستمرّ  الجبل الى الجورجان وياخذ على الطالقان الى اعمال مرو الرود الى طوس فيكون  جميع مدن طوس فيه ويتصل به جبال اصبهان وشيراز الى ان يصل الى البحر الهندي  وينعطف هذا الجبل ويمتدّ الى شهر زور فيمرّ على الدجلة ويتصل بجبل الجوديّ  موقف سفينة نوح عليه السلام في الطوفان ولا يزال هذا الجبل مستمرًّا من  اعمال امد وميافارقين حتى يمرّ بثغور حلب فيسمى هناك جبل اللكام الى ان  يعدّي الثغور فيسمى نهرًا حتى يجاوز حمص فيسمى لبنان ثم يمتدّ على الشام  حتى ينتهي الى بحر القلزم من جهة ويتصل من الجهة الاخرى ويسمى المقطم ثم  يتشعب ويتصل اواخر شعبه بنهاية الغرب‏" و مذكور أيضاً : "والذي ذكره  العلماء‏:‏ انّ المقطم ماخوذ من القطم وهو القطع فكانه لما كان منقطع الشجر  والنبات سمي‏:‏ مقطمًا ذكر ذلك عليّ بن الحسن الهناءي الدوسي المنبوذ  بكراع وغيره‏

كما أن مارك بولو الرحالة المشهور عالمياً قد سجل هذه المعجزة من موقع الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية فى أنجلترا

(7) كلمة مقطم معناها = مقطع راجع المعجم الوسيط الجزء الثانى  -

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  وكان الجبل قبل نقله على حدود بركة الفيل ولم تكن بركة ملآنه ماء بالمفهوم  الحالى بل كانت أرضاً زراعية يغمرها مياه الفيضان كل سنة – وفى سنة 1902 م  هدمت السراى التى كانت موجوده بها وقسمت أراضيها وأقيم عليها عمارات جديدة  , وتعرف الآن بالحلمية الجديدة , وموقعها الحالى من شمال سكة الحبانية ومن  الغرب شارع الخليج المصرى , ومن الجنوب شارع مراسينا ثم أول شارع نور  الظلام إلى أول شارع الألفى , وأما سبب تسميتها بركة الفيل , فهو لأن  الأمير خماروية كان مغرماً بإقتناء الحيوانات من السباع والفيلة والزرافات  وأنشأ لكل نوع منها داراً خاصاً بهذا المكان ( راجع النجوم الزاهرة فى ملوك  مصر والقاهرة للأتابكى الجزء الثالث ص 356 , 366 )

ومن المراجع  الإسلامية القديمة والهامة كتاب صبح الأعشى في صناعة الإنشا - القلقشندي -  الكتاب : صبح الأعشى في صناعة الإنشا - المؤلف : أحمد بن علي القلقشندي -  الناشر : دار الفكر - دمشق - الطبعة الأولى 1987، تحقيق : د.يوسف علي طويل  عدد الأجزاء : 14  الذى ذكر أن جبل المقطم كان بجانب الفسطاط وعندما تذهب  إلى الفسطاط اليوم لا تجد جبلاً وهذا ما يهمنا من هذا المرجع ولا يهمنا من  أين جاءت كلمة المقطم فذكر : " ويسمى ما سامت الفسطاط والقرافة منه المقطم  وربما أطلق المقطم على جميع المقطم وقد اختلف في سبب تسميته بذلك فقيل سمي  باسم مقطم الكاهن كان مقيما فيه لعمل الكيميا وقال أبو عبد الله اليمني سمي  بالمقطم بن مصر بن بيصر وكان عبدا(3/340) صالحا انفرد فيه لعبادة الله  تعالى وذكر الكندي في كتاب فضائل مصر ما يوافق ذلك وهو أن عمرو بن العاص  رضي الله عنه سار في سفح المقطم ومعه المقوقس فقال له عمرو ما بال جبلكم  هذا أقرع ليس عليه نبات كجبال الشام فلو شققنا في أسفله نهرا من النيل  وغرسناه نخلا فقال المقوقس وجدنا في الكتب أنه كان أكثر البلاد أشجارا  ونبتا وفاكهة وكان ينزله المقطم بن مصر بن بيصر بن حام بن نوح عليه السلام  فلما كانت الليلة التي كلم الله تعالى فيها موسى عليه السلام أوحى الله  تعالى إلى الجبال إني مكلم نبيا من أنبيائي على جبل منك فسمت الجبال كلها  وتشامخت إلا جبل بيت المقدس فإنه هبط وتصاغر فأوحى الله تعالى إليه لم فعلت  ذلك وهو به أخبر فقال إعظاما وإجلالا لك يا رب فأمر الله تعالى الجبال أن  يحيوه كل جبل مما عليه من النبت فجاد له المقطم بكل ما عليه من النبت حتى  بقي كما ترى فأوحى الله تعالى إليه إني معوضك على فعلك بشجر الجنة أو غرس  الجنة وأنكر القضاعي وغيره أن يكون لمصر ولد اسمه المقطم وجعلوه مأخوذا من  القطم وهو القطع لكونه منقطع الشجر والنبات "
(9) الخريده النفيسه  فى تاريخ الكنيسه للأسقف الأنبا إيسوزورس طبع القاهره 1923 الجزء الثانى ص 246

(9) مخطوطة بدير النبا أنطونيوس – ولا زالت مصر القديمة حتى الآن مشهورة بدباغة الجلود حتى يومنا هذا 

(10) أيريس حبيب المصرى قصة الكنيسة القبطية ج3 ص14وسمعان الإسكافى مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس

(11)  عندما كان سمعان يقوم بعمله كإسكافى , أتت إليه إمرأه لتصلح نعل رجلها ,  وكانت جميلة الصورة , وعندما خلعت نعلها نظر إلى ساقها فنظرت عيناه إليها  بشهوة , فأنبته نفسه فضرب المخراز فى إحدى عينيه فأفرغها تنفيذاً لوصية  الرب : " إن كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فغقلعها عنك , لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد  أعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله فى نار جهنم " ( مت 5: 28 , 29) ذكر ما سبق فى  مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أطونيوس – قد يقال أن سمعان الخراز تصرف بطريقة حرفيه  إلا أن هذا لا تنقص من قداسته لبساطته وإخلاصه وامانته فى تنفيذ هذه الوصية  كما أنه برهن على طهارته ونقاوة قلبه ورفضه للخطية التى تمكنت منه فى لحظه  ضعف كما أنه لم ينظر إلى المرأه بعين واحده وإنما الإثنين فإنه أرد أن  يعاقب نفسه على هذه النظرة الشريره التى إقتربت من الشهوة إلى حد أنها  أصبحت فى حد ذاتها شهوة 

(12) مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس

(13) مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس                                 

(14) مخطوطة بدير الأنبا أنطونيوس

15)  تاريخ الاباء البطاركة للأنبا يوساب أسقف فوه من آباء القرن 12 أعده للنشر  للباحثين والمهتمين بالدراسات القبطية الراهب القس صموئيل السريانى  والأستاذ نبيه كامل

(16) قال أبو المكارم سعد الله بن جرجس بن مسعود  صاحب كتاب " الكنائس والأديرة " فى مخطوطه فقال : " ولما شرع البطريرك فى  إعادة بناء الكنيسة هاج رعاع المسلمين وإعترضوه بدعوى أنها تخربت منذ مده  طويلة ولم يبق منها سوى بعض الجدران الآيلة للسقوط وقد جعلها المسلمون  مخازن لقصب السكر ولكنهم كفوا عن المقاومة عندما علموا أن الذى امر ببنائها  هو الخليفة نفسه وان الخليفة حضر اثناء ذلك وأمر الخليفة ايضاً بصرف كل  نفقات البناء من خزينة الدولة فأخذ البطريرك الدراهم وردها إلى خزينة  الحكومة وإلتمس أن يقبلها منه ثانية ولا يجبره على قبولها قائلاً : إن الذى  نبنى له الكنيسة قادر أن يساعدنا حتى نتممها وهو غير محتاج إلى مال العالم  "  

(17) أقباط ومسلمون منذ الفتح العربى الى عام 1922م  إعداد  د0 جاك تاجر د0 فى الآداب من جامعه باريس القاهره 1951 ص 121

(18)  لا يؤمن رينودو بهذه المعجزة , وهو يلاحظ أن مكين النصرانى والمقريزى  إمتنعا عن الإشارة إلى هذا الحادث . ولكن " مارك بول " البندقى الذى عاد  إلى بلاده عام 1295 م جاء معه ببعض التفاصيل المتعلقة بحادثة نقل جبل

(19) أيريس حبيب المصرى – قصة الكنيسة القبطية ج3 ص 432

(20) عن كتاب الفاطميين فى مصر

 (21) و (22) .  سيره الأباءالبطاركه – ساويرس إبن المقفع أسقف الأشمونين  أعده الأنبا صمؤيل أسقف شبين القناطر وتوابعها طباعة النعام للطباعة  والتوريدات رقم اإيداع 17461/ لسنة 1999 الجزء الثانى ص 84

(23) الخريده النفيسه  فى تاريخ الكنيسه للأسقف الأنبا إيسوزورس طبع القاهره 1923 الجزء الثانى ص 235

(24)  تاريخ الاباء البطاركة للأنبا يوساب أسقف فوه من آباء القرن 12 أعده للنشر  للباحثين والمهتمين بالدراسات القبطية الراهب القس صموئيل السريانى  والأستاذ نبيه كامل ص 83

(25) الخريده النفيسه  فى تاريخ الكنيسه للأسقف الأنبا إيسوزورس طبع القاهره 1923 الحزء الثانى 236



(26) تاريخ الكنيسه القبطيه للمتنيح القس منسى 1899- 1930م  طبع على مطابع شركة تريكرومى للطباعة – مكتبة المحبة – سنة 1983 ص 377 

(27)  سيرة القديس سمعان الخراز " الدباغ" – المؤلف والناشر – كنيسة القديس  سمعان الدباغ بالمقطم – الطبعة الرابعة إبريل 1996 رقم الإيداع 11190/1993  المطبعة – دار إلياس العصرية

(28) مخطوطة بخط اليد فى دير الأنبا أنطونيوس 

(29) القس منسى يوحنا تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص 431

(30) أيريس حبيب المصرى قصة الكنيسة القبطية ج3 ص 28

(31) د/ رؤوف حبيب – الكنائس القبطية القديمة بالقاهرة ص 60

(32) أيريس حبيب المصرى قصة الكنيسة القبطية ج3 ص26

(33) القس منسى يوخنا تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص 431 

(34) القس منسى يوخنا تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية ص 432

(35)  سيرة القديس سمعان الخراز " الدباغ" – المؤلف والناشر – كنيسة القديس  سمعان الدباغ بالمقطم – الطبعة الرابعة إبريل 1996 رقم الإيداع 11190/1993  المطبعة – دار إلياس العصرية ص 70- 73

==========================


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

ماذا حدث للمعز لدين الله الفاطمى؟

وقال  جاك تاجر فى كتابه أقباط ومسلمون (4): " وقد يتسائل الناس لماذا لم يخط  الخليفة المعز الخطوة الأخيره بإعتناقه الدين المسيحى ؟ وفعلاً لم يرى  المؤرخ القبطى مندوحه فى ذلك , فأكد أن الخليفة المعز تعمد فى المكان  القريب من كنيسة القديس يوحنا وتنازل بعد ذلك عن كرسى الخلافة لأبنه العزيز  بأمر الله , وصرف أيامه الأخيرة فى العباده فى أحد الأديرة وقد أعاد ذكر  هذه القصة مرقس سميكة باشا , أحد مؤسسى المتحف القبطى بالقاهرة , ولكن أحمد  ذكى باشا والأستاذ عبدالله عنان إحتجا بشدة على هذه الرواية " وفى تعليقه  على هذا الرأى قال فى حاشيه الكتاب أسفل الصفحة : " لم يذكر مؤرخ مشهور قصة  إعتناق المعز الدين المسيحى "

أما المؤرخ المشهور سعيد الأنطاكى  (5) فلم يتكلم عن معجزة الجبل ولكنه يذكر بدون قصد نتيجه معينه من نتائجها  أن خبر موت المعز ظل مكتوما زهاء

هذه المبايعة لم تحدث قط فى تاريخ  العرب المسلمين إلا إذا كان هناك سببا من ورائه كما أن المؤرخ السابق لم  يحدد تاريخ وفاته أو طريقة وفاته إلا أن الأنبا إسيذورس قد أوصل خيوط تاريخ  حياة ووفاة المعز بعضها ببعض حينما قال فى تاريخه عن المعز (6) : " إن  الخليفة المعز بعد حادثة الجبل المقطم تخلى عن كرسى الخلافة لأبنه العزيز  وتنصر ولبس زى الرهبان وقبره إلى الآن فى كنيسة أبى سيفين " فهل ما زال  قبره هناك حتى هذا اليوم وأخفوا مكانه أم نقله الأقباط سراً خوفاً من أن  يستولى المسلمين على الكنيسة ؟

في جريدة الأهرام العدد الصادر 8  أغسطس 1931م قال" واصف سميكة باشا " مؤسس المتحف القبطي في حصن بابليون  بمصر القديمة ، وقد استقى معلوماته من كتاب ألفريد بتلر ومن كتاب الخريدة  النفيسة في تاريخ الكنيسة  " إن المعز بعد حادث جبل المقطم تخلى عن كرسي  الخلافة لإبنه "العزيز" وتنصر ولبس زي الرهبان وقبره إلى الآن في كنيسة أبي  سيفين "

وفى زيارتى لأحدى كنائس مصر القديمة منذ 20 سنة أشار أحد  الكهنة إلى حوض فى الكنيسة وقال هذا الحوض عمد فيه الخليفة المعز لدين الله  الفاطمى , وقد كان يأتى كثيراً إلى هذه عن طريق سرداب موصل من جامع عمرو  بن العاص إلى هذه الكنيسة وقد ذكر المقريزى عن الفاطميين أنهم أنشأوا كثير  من السراديب فى مدينة القاهرة  ومن الأدلة على ذلك ما قاله المقريزى فى  المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار  الجزء الثاني ( 88 من 167 )  : "  فلما قدم القائد جوهر من المغرب بجيوش مولاه المعز لدين الله لأخذ ديار مصر  أناخ بجوار هذا البستان وجعله من جملة القاهرة وكان منتهزًا للخلفاء  الفاطميين مدة أيامهم وكانوا يتوصلون إليه من سراديب مبنية تحت الأرض  ينزلون إليها من القصر الكبير الشرقي ويسيرون فيها بالدواب إلى البستان  الكافوري ومناظر اللؤلؤة بحيث لا تراهم الأعين وما زال البستان عامرًا إلى  أن زالت الدولة فحكر وبنى فيه في سنة إحدى وخمسين وستمائة كما يأتي ذكره إن  شاء الله تعالى عند ذكر الحارات والخطط من هذا الكتاب وأما الأقباء  والسراديب فإنها عملت أسربة للمراحيض وهي باقية إلى يومنا هذا تصب في  الخليج‏.‏
وقال المقريزى أيضاً فى المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب  والآثار  الجزء الثاني ( 90 من 167 )  : " ومات بقصر اللؤلؤة من خلفاء  الفاطميين‏:‏ الآمر بأحكام الله والحافظ لدين الله والفائز وحملوا إلى  القصر الكبير الشرقي من السراديب‏ "

**************************************

ذكر  الفريد بتلر - ص 78 ، ص 79 قائلاً : " سمع الخليفة المعز مؤسس القاهرة  كثيرا عن حياة النصارى الروحية وعن إخلاصهم ليسوع وعن الأمور العجيبة التي  يحويها كتابهم المقدس فأرسل لكبيرهم وأرسل لكبير الشيوخ وأمر بإجراء تلاوة  رسمية للإنجيل ثم للقرآن  وبعد أن سمع كلاهما بعناية شديدة قال بمنتهي  العزم - محمد إنتهى - أي بما بمعناه لا شئ وامر بتوسيع كنيسة أبي سيفين  وهدم المسجد الذي أمامها وزاد على ذلك بأنه تعمد في كنيسة القديس يوحنا "  

ألفريد  بتلر ينقل واقعة نقل جبل المقطم في كتابه " أن الخليفة سمع بانه ورد في  انجيلهم أن الإنسان إذا كان مؤمنا فإنه يستطيع أن ينقل الجبل بكلمة ، فأرسل  لإفرايم(أبرام) وساله هل هذا حقيقي ؟ فأجابه نعم فقال له قم بهذا الأمر  أمام عيني وإلا سحقت اسم المسيحية فذعر الرهبان وعكفوا على الصلاة في  الكنيسة المعلقة وفي اليوم الثالث راي البطريق - العذراء في الحلم تشجعه  فقصد في موكب كبير وهم يحملون الأناجيل والصلبان ودخان البخور ودعوا جميعا  فاهتز الجبل وانتقل .......

****************************************


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

كنيسة أبى سيفين ومعمودية السلطان

ما  زالت هذه المعمودية الغريبة موجودة والتى تختلف عن أى معمودية أخرى فى  الكنائس القبطية , وموجودة حتى الآن فى كنيسة أبى سيفين فى مصر القديمة حيث  يردد الكاهن الموجود فى هذه الكنيسة لزوارها عندما يريهم معمودية السلطان  أن المعز لدين الله الخليفة الفاطمى قد تعمد فى هذه المعمودية

********************************************

الأنبا بيشوي يستدل علي معاناة الأقباط بقصة تحريك جبل المقطم بواسطة البابا إبرام
جريدة المصرى اليوم ٥/٧/٢٠٠٧ م كتب عمرو بيومي :
انتقد  الأنبا بيشوي «سكرتير المجمع المقدس» التمييز ضد الأقباط، مستندا إلي قصة  اعتبرها دليلا علي الظلم الذي يتعرضون له منذ القدم وتدور حول طلب خليفة  المسلمين المعز لدين الله الفاطمي من البابا إبرام بن زرعة نقل جبل المقطم  من مكانه القديم إلي مكانه الحالي ليتمكن من توسيع القاهرة وإلا سينكل  بالمسيحيين.
وقال الأنبا بيشوي في إطار هجومه علي الخرافة إن البابا  إبرام طلب من المعز مهلة ثلاثة أيام للصلاة وبالفعل حدثت المعجزة وظهرت  العذراء وطلبت منه استدعاء سمعان الإسكافي صانع الأحذية الأعور وقراءة آية  معينة من الإنجيل، وبالفعل تحرك الجبل.
وانتقد بيشوي خلال احتفالية  جريدة المشاهير القبطية أمس الأول،- التي يتبناها ويدعمها- شطب الحقبة  القبطية من تاريخ مصر، لافتا إلي أن المناهج الدراسية تبدأ بالتاريخ  الفرعوني ثم تقفز مباشرة إلي التاريخ الإسلامي.

****************************************

جريدة المصرى اليوم تاريخ العدد الجمعة ٢٨ سبتمبر ٢٠٠٧ عدد ١٢٠٢ عن مقالة بعنوان [ إ ضطهاد المسيحيين ] بقلم خالد صلاح



رد  القمص مرقس عزيز كاهن كنيسة المعلقة بمصر القديمة برسالة طويلة ومدعومة  بوثائق نقلها عن مصادر تاريخية قبطية متعددة على كاتب مسلم " خالد صلاح "  يشكك فى معجزة نقل الجبل المقطم ، وهذا جزء من مقالته:
نحن لا نتهم الكاتب (مسلم) بمعاداة الكنيسة لكننا نري أن الصورة التي وصلته قد تكون غير واضحة، وليسمح لنا بتوضيح الحقائق بإيجاز:
لقد  ظهرت السيدة العذراء في رؤية للأنبا إبرام البطريرك الثاني والستين بعد  ثلاثة أيام قضاها في الصوم والصلاة عندما طلب منه الخليفة الإمام المعز  لدين الله الفاطمي نقل الجبل عملا بقول الإنجيل المقدس (لو كان لكم إيمان  مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون للجبل انتقل من هنا إلي هناك فينتقل) ويذكر  التاريخ أنه حدثت زلزلة عنيفة تقطم لها الجبل وتحطم فأكرم الخليفة البطريرك  إبرام بعد هذه الحادثة وسمح له بترميم الكنيسة وأعاد له بناء كنيسة أبو  سيفين،
*** وهناك أدلة كثيرة علي حدوث هذه المعجزة لا يتسع المقال لها،  ونذكر منها علي سبيل المثال أن تشريع الصوم ثلاثة أيام استتبع حدوث هذه  المعجزة ، وأضيفت ثلاثة أيام إلي صوم الميلاد فأصبحت مدته ٤٣ يوما بدلا من  ٤٠ (وهذه الأيام زيدت فى عصر الأنبا ابرآم لحدوث المعجزة وهذه الأيام ستظل  برهاناً على حدوث إضطهاد فى مصر وحدوث معجزة نقل جبل المقطم إلى يوم  القيامة حتى يأتى المسيح دياناً للعالمين حكماً مقسطاً يوم الدينونة العظيم  بشريعته هو شريعة الحب والسلام وليس بشريعة الغاب القتل والأغتصاب) .
أرجو أن يعرف الكاتب أنه ليس من مصلحة الكنيسة اختلاق قصة لمعجزة جديدة فيكفيها ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس من معجزات السيد المسيح
وليلاحظ  أيضا أن القصة لم يعترض عليها المسيحيون أو المسلمون في العصور السابقة  منذ العهد الفاطمي وحتي اليوم، كما أن صاحب المعجزة سمعان الخراز كان  إنسانا بسيطا ولم تنسب الكنيسة معجزة لأحد البطاركة مثلا، لكن مصدرها كان  رجلا بسيطا من المواطنين المسيحيين في هذا العصر الفاطمي.
ويضيف القمص  مرقس عزيز في نهاية الرسالة أنه يجب التوقف أمام نقطتين أولاهما أن مقالي  يشكك في وجود اضطهاد طائفي من فجر الإسلام، وهنا يرد القمص قائلا إن هذه  حقيقة يقرها التاريخ وتعلنها الكتب الإسلامية وإن كان الأقباط رغم كل  معاناتهم يحبون إخوتهم المسلمين،
ويضيف استدلالا علي وجود الاضطهاد  بأهمية الرجوع لكتاب (فتوح مصر وأخبارها) لابن عبد الحكم، و(المواعظ  والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار) للمقريزي، و(السلوك في معرفة الملوك)  للمقريزي أيضا، لمعرفة مساحة الاضطهاد التي عاني منها المسيحيون في مصر.

*********************

+  وقد كتب عشرون مقالة هذا غير الميامر وتفاسير وأجوبة لمسائل وأسئلة لأبى  البشر ابن جارود الكاتب المصرى … أسماء الكتب العشرين الذين كتبهم ساويرس  المعروف بإبن المقفع – كتاب التوحيد , كتاب الإتحاد , كتاب الباهر رد على  اليهود , كتاب الشرح والتفصيب رد على النسطورية , كتاب فى الدين كتبه  الوزير قزمان إبن مينا , كتاب نظم الجوهر , كتاب المجالس , كتاب طب الغم  وشفا الحزن , كتاب المجامع , كتاب تفسير الأمانة , كتاب التبليغ رد على  اليهود وكيف تقوم النفسين , كتاب الإستيضاح وهو مصباح النفس , كتاب السير ,  كتاب الإستبصار , كتاب ترتيب الكهنوت الإثنى عشر طقوس البيعة , كتاب  إختلاف الفرق , كتاب الأحكام , كتاب إيضاح الإتحاد – وربما هناك أسماء أخرى  للكتب السابقة وربما أيضاً هناك إسمين لكل كتاب
+ وتذكر مخطوطة بدير  الأنبا أنطونيوس مكتوبه بخط اليد أن جبل المقطم أطلق عليه أسم المقطع أو  المقطب وسُمى بذلك لأن سطحه كان متساوياً أى متصلاً فأصبح بعد نقله ثلاث  قطع واحده خلف الأخرى ويفصل بينهما مسافة لهذا أطلق على المقطم أسم المقطع  أو المقطب وكل هذه الأسماء تعنى معنى واحد . وقد ذكر أسم جبل المقطم على  أنه جبل واحد فى جميع مراجع المؤرخين التى تؤكد أنه كان جبلاً واحداً ثم  تقطع أو تقطب وقد ذكر الجبل المقطم فى كتب المؤرخين فيقول : أيمن بن  خُرَيْم الأسدى (ت 80 هــ): " رَكِبْتُ مِنَ الْمُقَطَّمِ فِي جُمَادَى  إِلَى بِشْرِ بْنِ مَرْوَانَ البَرِيدَا " يقصد أنه سافر من مصر حيث كان  عبد العزيز بن مروان واليا، إلى العراق الذى كان يتولاه أخوه بشر.
وقيل  أن الجزء الذى نقل من المقطم هو جبـــل الجيوشى , وما زال المثل المصرى  يردده العامة عند مواجهتهم أى مشكلة صعبة فى مصر وهو : " دا جبل الجيوشى  أتنقل )




المصدر 

http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_550.htm


----------



## asmicheal (26 يناير 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYMxQwyzDpE&feature=player_embedded

*
فيديو  :
**
**
**




**
* 
*      محمود سعد و معجزة نقل جبل المقطم    *


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2012)

معجزة نقل جبل المقطم - التى جعلت المعز لدين الله الفاطمى يعتنق المسيحية









فى عهد المعز لدين الله الفاطمى أول حكام الدولة الفاطمية  في مصر ، كان  له وزيراً اسمه يعقوب بن كلس ، كان يهوديا واسلم ، وكان له  صديق يهودي ،  كان يدخل به إلى المعز اكثر الأوقات ويتحدث معه ، فاتخذ ذلك  اليهودي دالة  الوزير علي المعز وسيلة ليطلب حضور الاب البطريرك ليجادله ،  فكان له ذلك ،  وحضر الاب ابرام ومعه الاب الانبا ساويرس ابن المقفع أسقف  الاشمونين ،  وأمرهما المعز بالجلوس فجلسا صامتين ، فقال لهما “ لماذا لا  تتجادلان ؟ “  فأجابه الأنبا ساويرس “ كيف نجادل في مجلس أمير المؤمنين من  كان الثور اعقل  منه “ فاستوضحه المعز عن ذلك ، فقال إن الله يقول علي لسان  النبي " ان  الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه أما إسرائيل فلا يعرف (  اش 1 : 2 ) "  ثم جادلا اليهودي وأخجلاه بما قدما من الحجج الدامغة المؤيدة  لصحة دين  النصارى ، وخرجا من عند المعز مكرمين ، فلم يحتمل اليهودي ولا  الوزير ذلك ،  وصارا يتحينان الفرص للإيقاع بالنصارى ، وبعد ايام دخل  الوزير علي المعز  وقال له إن مولانا يعلم إن النصارى ليسوا علي شئ ، وهذا  إنجيلهم يقول "لو  كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل  انتقل من هنا إلى هناك  فينتقل " ولا يخفي علي أمير المؤمنين ما في هذه  الأقوال من الادعاء الباطل  ، وللتحقق من ذلك يستدعي البطريرك لكي يقيم  الدليل علي صدق دعوى مسيحهم ،  ففكر الخليفة في ذاته قائلا "إذا كان قول  المسيح هذا صحيحا ، فلنا فيه  فائدة عظمي ، فان جبل المقطم المكتنف القاهرة  ، إذا ابتعد عنها يصير مركز  المدينة اعظم مما هو عليه الآن ، وإذا لم يكن  صحيحا ، تكون لنا الحجة علي  النصارى ونتبرز من اضطهادهم ، ثم دعا المعز  الاب البطريرك وعرض عليه هذا  القول ، فطلب منه مهلة ثلاثة ايام فأمهله،  ولما خرج من لدنه جمع الرهبان  والأساقفة القريبين ، ومكثوا بكنيسة المعلقة  بمصر القديمة ثلاثة ايام  صائمين مصلين إلى الله ، وفي سحر الليلة   الثالثة ظهرت له السيدة والدة الإله ، وأخبرته عن إنسان دباغ قديس و هو   سمعان الخراز ، سيجري الله علي يديه هذه الآية ، فاستحضره الاب البطريرك   وأخذه معه وجماعة من الكهنة والرهبان والشعب ، ومثلوا بين يدي المعز الذي   خرج ورجال الدولة ووجوه المدينة إلى قرب جبل المقطم ، فوقف الاب البطريرك   ومن معه في جانب ، والمعز ومن معه في جانب أخر ، ثم صلي الاب البطريرك   والمؤمنون وسجدوا ثلاث سجدات ، وفي كل سجدة كانوا يقولون كيرياليسون يارب   ارحم ، وكان عندما يرفع الاب البطريرك والشعب رؤوسهم في كل سجدة يرتفع   الجبل ، وكلما سجدوا ينزل إلى الأرض ، وإذا ما ساروا سار أمامهم ، فوقع   الرعب في قلب الخليفة وقلوب أصحابه ، وسقط كثيرون منهم علي الأرض ، وتقدم   الخليفة علي ظهر جواده نحو الاب البطريرك وقال له ، أيها الأمام ، لقد علمت   الآن انك ولي ، فاطلب ما تشاء وأنا أعطى ، فلم يرض إن يطلب منه شيئا ،   ولما ألح عليه قال له "أريد عمارة الكنائس وخاصة كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس (   أبو سيفين ) التي بمصر القديمة ، فكتب له منشورا بعمارة الكنائس وقدم له من   بيت المال مبلغا كبيرا ، فشكره ودعا له وامتنع عن قبول المال فازداد عند   المعز محبة نظرا لورعه وتقواه .



و قد سجل الانبا ساويرس ابن المقفع أسقف الاشمونين هذه  المعجزة ، بصفته  شاهد عيان و سط المئات من شهود العيان ،  فى كتاب تاريخ  البطاركة ، و قد  سجلتها الباحثة مدام بوتشر المؤرخة البريطانية فى كتابها  "تاريخ الكنيسة  القبطية" . بجانب أن العديد من المسلمين تخوفوا من أنتشار  خبر هذه المعجزة ،  و أختلقوا القصص الوهمية و خافوا من قول الحقيقة التى  ترجح كفة المسيحية  بنسبة مليون المائة .



و قد أستطردت مدام بوتشر و قالت أن المعز لدين الله الفاطمى  قد آمن  بالمسيح و تعمد و أصبح مسيحى ، و لكن المسلمين لا تستطيع أن  تستخلص من  تاريخهم شئ مفهوم فلم يذكروا بشكل علنى أرتداد المعز و أعتناقه  المسيحية ، و  لكن المؤرخين الأقباط أعلنوا حقيقة تنصر المعز لدين الله  الفاطمى .



أيدت هذه المعجزة براهين موجودة حتى الآن :

* كان صوم الميلاد 40 يوم ، أضيف له الثلاثة أيام تذكار صوم نقل جبل المقطم ، و لذلك فإن صيام الميلاد الآن 43 يوم.

* عيد القديس سمعان الخراز ونقل جبل المقطم 27 نوفمبر من كل عام وتقام الصلوات من 25 – 27 نوفمبر.

* بل آنه أيضاً ذُكر فى كتاب ( المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر  الخطب والآثار )  للمؤرخين : أحمد بن علي بن عبد القادر ، الحسيني ،  العبيدي ، المقريزي ،  تقي الدين ، أبو العباس - الجزء الأول - الفصل 26 من  167 بالتحديد تحت  عناون ذكر الجبال" وجبل المقطم‏:‏ يمرّ على جانبي النيل  الى النوبة ويعبر  من فوق الفيوم فيتصل بالغرب " ، كما مذكور أيضاً فى نفس  الكتاب و نفس الفصل  : "ذكر الجبل المقطم اعلم انّ الجبل المقطم اوّله من  الشرق من الصين حيث  البحر المحيط ويمرّ على بلاد الططر حتى ياتي فرغانة  الى جبال اليتم الممتدّ  بها نهر السغد الى ان يصل الجبل الى جيحون فيقطعه  ويمضي في وسطه بين  شعبتين منه وكانه قطع ثم في وسطه ويستمرّ الجبل الى  الجورجان وياخذ على  الطالقان الى اعمال مرو الرود الى طوس فيكون جميع مدن  طوس فيه ويتصل به  جبال اصبهان وشيراز الى ان يصل الى البحر الهندي وينعطف  هذا الجبل ويمتدّ  الى شهر زور فيمرّ على الدجلة ويتصل بجبل الجوديّ موقف  سفينة نوح عليه  السلام في الطوفان ولا يزال هذا الجبل مستمرًّا من اعمال  امد وميافارقين  حتى يمرّ بثغور حلب فيسمى هناك جبل اللكام الى ان يعدّي  الثغور فيسمى نهرًا  حتى يجاوز حمص فيسمى لبنان ثم يمتدّ على الشام حتى  ينتهي الى بحر القلزم  من جهة ويتصل من الجهة الاخرى ويسمى المقطم ثم يتشعب  ويتصل اواخر شعبه  بنهاية الغرب‏" و مذكور أيضاً : "والذي ذكره العلماء‏:‏  انّ المقطم ماخوذ  من القطم وهو القطع فكانه لما كان منقطع الشجر والنبات  سمي‏:‏ مقطمًا ذكر  ذلك عليّ بن الحسن الهناءي الدوسي المنبوذ بكراع  وغيره‏.‏"

* كما أن هناك سرداب عبارة عن ممر للهروب من الأضطهاد أو  الهجوم المفاجئ  بالكنيسة المعلقة بمصر القديمة و قد بُنى هذا الممر من  أسفل الكنيسة حتى  موضع جبل المقطم قبل حدوث المعجزة ، و بالتالى فإن نهاية  السرداب الآن ليست  عند موضع جبل المقطم الحقيقى .




http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147809

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2012)

*موضوع رائع .... احلى تقييم*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2012)

*مخطوطة دير الأنبا أنطونيوس بالبحر الأحمر 
والتي تثبت معجزة نقل جبل المقطم 
على يد القديس سمعان الخراز في عهد البابا الأنبا إبرآم إبن زرعة 
وكانت هذه المعجزة سبب بركة للخليفة الفاطمي المعز لدين الله 
الذي آمن بالمسيح وإعتمد على إسمه القدوس - 
مخطوطة كاملة بخط اليد*​*










[/URL]






























 




 




 




​*


----------



## المزاحم (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2012)

للرفع بناء على طلب من طلب


----------



## asmicheal (10 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع 


=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع 


=


----------



## asmicheal (9 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفع 

=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

يوميا على قناة اغابى 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


























=​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أكتوبر 2018)

اضافات 


مخطوطة دير الأنبا أنطونيوس بالبحر الأحمر 
والتي تثبت معجزة نقل جبل المقطم 
على يد القديس سمعان الخراز في عهد البابا الأنبا إبرآم إبن زرعة 
وكانت هذه المعجزة سبب بركة للخليفة الفاطمي المعز لدين الله 
الذي آمن بالمسيح وإعتمد على إسمه القدوس – 
مخطوطة كاملة بخط اليد



https://alrabm3na.wordpress.com/2012/02/15/مخطوطة-دير-الأنبا-أنطونيوس-بالبحر-الأ/



=


----------



## asmicheal (16 أكتوبر 2018)

الاثباتات العلمية و التاريخية على معجزة نقل جبل المقطم
القصة حدثت فى عهد الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمي وانه شاهد عيان لهذه القصة التى حدثت بتاريخ 27 نوفمبر سنة 979 ميلاديا معجزة نقل جبل المقطم من المعجزات القوية التى تثبت صدق الايمان المسيحى مثلها مثل معجزات قوية كثيرة لايمكن ان ينساها التاريخ. فهى لاتقل مثلا عن اهمية ظهورات السيدة العذراء بالزيتون فى 24 برمهات 1684 ش الموافق 2 ابريل 1968م
توجد براهين قوية للمؤمنين و غير المؤمنين وهذه بعضها:
1- ذُكر فى كتاب ( المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار ) للمؤرخين : أحمد بن علي بن عبد القادر ، الحسيني ، العبيدي ، المقريزي ، تقي الدين ، أبو العباس - الجزء الأول - الفصل 26 من 167 بالتحديد تحت عنوان ذكر الجبال" وجبل المقطم‏:‏ يمرّ على جانبي النيل الى النوبة ويعبر من فوق الفيوم فيتصل بالغرب "وهذه المعالم الجغرافية غير موجودة الآن.
2- الرحالة الايطالى مارك بولو المشهور عالمياً قد سجل هذه المعجزة.
3- ذكرت هذه المعجزة فى كتاب "تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية" للمؤرخة البريطاني مدام بوتشر.
4- كان صوم الميلاد 40 يوم ، أضيف له الثلاثة أيام تذكار صوم نقل جبل المقطم ، و لذلك فإن صيام الميلاد الآن 43 يوم.
5- عيد القديس سمعان الخراز ونقل جبل المقطم 27 نوفمبر من كل عام وتقام الصلوات من 25 – 27 نوفمبر.
6- تزين الجدار البحرى بصحن كنيسة السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالمعلقة بمصر القديمة ، أيقونة يرجع تاريخ رسمها إلى القرن الخامس عشر الميلادى ( أى بعد خمسة قرون من المعجزة ، ولابد أنها مأخوذة من صورة أخرى غير موجودة الآن ) ، وتمثل صورة الأنبا ابرآم ، والقديس سمعان الخراز ، وتظهر معهما فى الأيقونة صورة السيدة العذراء.
7- من نتائج المعجزة وقتها:
اولا سلام عاشت فيه الكنيسة بعد حالة من التعصب ضد الاقباط نتيجة مؤامرات الوزير "يعقوب بن كلس" اليهودى الذى اعلن اسلامه لنوال منصب الوزارة.
ثانيا تجديد الكنائس وترميمها بموافقة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى:
-اعادة بناء كنيسة القديس مرقوريوس أبى سيفين ، ببابيلون ( مصر القديمة ) إذ قد هدمها بعض السوقة ، والرعاع ، وأستعملوا ما بقى منها كمخزن للقصب.
-ترميم جدران كنيسة المعلقة حيث أصابها بعض التصدع.
8- اكتشاف جسد القديس سمعان الخراز عند ترميم كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم الأثرية ببابليون الدرج بمصر القديمة فى يوم الأحد المبارك الموافق 4 اغسطس عام 1991 م حيث شعر رأسه بقى كما هو سليم لم يتحلل بالرغم من الرطوبة العالية الموجودة بالمكان.
وتم اعتماد انه جسد القديس سمعان الخراز من قبل قداسة البابا شنودة يوم الثلاثاء المبارك الموافق 7 يوليو عام 1992 م.
والبعض قال هل خرج بجزره ولا يعلموا ان الجبال هي تنتج تحركات القشرة الارطية وتعلي الواح فوق الاخري فتظهر الجبال والجبل المقطم قطع من مكانه وليس له جذر كما الفكر الاسلامي الذي لايزال رغم كل العلم الموتفر يعتقد ان الجبال هي رواسي اي مثل الدبابيس لها راس وجزر لتثبيت الارض
واخيرا هم يرفضون هذه المعجزه رغم تاكد حدوثها ويقولون لماذا يؤمن المسلمين كلهم فاقول لهم المسلمون طوال تاريخهم متميزون بتغيير الحقائق وطمسها وعدم التصديق فهم رؤا السيده العذراء في الزيتون ولم يؤمنوا وظهرت السيده العذراء حديثا ولم يؤمنوا وكذبوا هذا وصور العذراء والسيد المسيح التي تخرج زيت او تبكي دم حقيقي بشري في كنايس كثيره ولا يصدقوا ومعجزات كثيره مثل ظهور النور المقدس من كنيسة القيامه كل سنه ومعجزات شفاء كثيره جدا وعلي سبيل المثال ابونا مكاري يونان ومعجزاته الاسبوعية فى الكنيسة من اخراج شياطين وفتح اعين اعمى او كلام لاخرس او شفاء ولا يؤمنوا فهل متوقع انهم رغم عدم ايمانهم بكل هذا الذي يحدث في ايامنا هذه تتوقع منهم بقلوبهم الغليظه في هذا الزمان وعدم وجود اعلام ولا انترنت ولا وسائل تصوير ان يؤمن كل المسلمين ؟







https://www.christian-dogma.com/t1249859




=


----------

